# McDonalds survey scam is super-size fraud



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Phishing fraudsters are attempting to scam the credulous into handing over their credit card details on the basis of a supposed offer from McDonalds.

The scam relies on spam emails to trick burger scoffers into answering a fictitious satisfaction survey that offer a non-existent reward of $75. After completing the quiz prospective marks are asked to hand over their banking details in order to receive their reward.

Prospective marks are asked for their name, email address, and credit card details. Crooks will doubtless go on to either use this information to fraudulently buy goods or, more likely, sell it to carders in the digital underground.

Phishing frauds of this type may have started with banks but over time have moved on to target customers of ecommerce outlets, and now fast food fans. Trend Micro, which warned of the well-designed scam pages on Saturday, said bogus surveys have also previously featured in attempt to hoodwink customers of Wal-Mart and American Airlines, as well as supporters of US President-Elect Barack Obama. ®

Original Article here - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/01/mcdonalds_phish_scam/


----------

